# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Highway To Hell

## Tomenable

In case if you didn't know Hell is a place in Poland:

----------


## Tomenable

> In case if you didn't know Hell is a place in Poland


More precisely, in Kashubia:




Population of Kashubians in Kashubia, 2005:





Nature in Kashubia:

----------


## Tomenable

Not that far away from Hell, you can find the Slovincian National Park:

----------

